# metal haters and metal thread haters thread



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Nov 28, 2009)

metal == shit 

shredding = shit 

metallica = shit 

all metal bands = shit


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Nov 28, 2009)

the only genre of music worse than rap is metal. how much meth do you have to smoke before you actually start to like metal???


----------



## doc111 (Nov 28, 2009)

This is the most obvious troll move I think I've seen yet. 3 posts, 1 in politics and 2 in music.............Hmmmmm, the first thread you create is a hate thread. Could you be any more transparent?


----------



## timsatx1 (Nov 28, 2009)

outdoor organic dank nugs said:


> metal == shit
> 
> shredding = shit
> 
> ...


 lemme guess? your a gangster?


----------



## doc111 (Nov 28, 2009)

timsatx1 said:


> lemme guess? your a gangster?


 I don't know.........he did diss rap too. Maybe he/she is trying to throw us off of their troll trail.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 28, 2009)

luda??????


----------



## smppro (Nov 28, 2009)

Uh oh I think he's 
EMO​
poor little fella don't upset him


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Nov 28, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> luda??????


 
thats wat i was thinking!!


----------



## g00sEgg (Nov 28, 2009)

Someone call the doctor. I think he's bleeding out in his parents bathroom. Remember, down the railroad tracks, not across!


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Nov 28, 2009)

Someone who listens to or will listen to "ANY" metal at all regardless of how lame , gay or shitty it is , how sucky it is , how posery it is , how bad it sounds , how attrocious or horrid or retarded or gay the singing or vocals is , or how bad its message is or how pointless and stupid the lyrics are.If you find any of these people's taste in music suspect they will just claim that you don't know metal or that you just don't understand it because you are mainstream and therefore you don't understand how underground it is.A metalhead is afraid to call any metal bad.In their eyes every metal band that has ever existed is good.That's why you will find most listening to shit music like GnR , Motley Crue , Iron Maiden , Mercyful Fate , Slipknot or Lamb of God unashamedly rather than admit that they suck.


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 28, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> luda??????


I actually found him in another site when I was browsing around.
He's in Noob status complaining about FDD gaining all kinds of "thanks" (their +rep)


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## smppro (Nov 28, 2009)

outdoor organic dank nugs said:


> Someone who listens to or will listen to "ANY" metal at all regardless of how lame , gay or shitty it is , how sucky it is , how posery it is , how bad it sounds , how attrocious or horrid or retarded or gay the singing or vocals is , or how bad its message is or how pointless and stupid the lyrics are.If you find any of these people's taste in music suspect they will just claim that you don't know metal or that you just don't understand it because you are mainstream and therefore you don't understand how underground it is.A metalhead is afraid to call any metal bad.In their eyes every metal band that has ever existed is good.That's why you will find most listening to shit music like GnR , Motley Crue , Iron Maiden , Mercyful Fate , Slipknot or Lamb of God unashamedly rather than admit that they suck.


You know whats worse than metal? People that judge other peoples music, its different for everybody, what kind of music is playing way up there on your soap box?


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Nov 28, 2009)

smppro said:


> You know whats worse than metal? People that judge other peoples music, its different for everybody, what kind of music is playing way up there on your soap box?


in case you cannot read, this is for metal HATERS. so unless you hate metal this thread is not for you. please go profess your love for no talent gimmicky hair bands elsewhere. this thread is for the silent majority, all those who hate metal to come together and have a discussion about how and why metal is so shitty.


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Nov 28, 2009)

smppro said:


> You know whats worse than metal?


 yes i do and it is called gangster rap


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Nov 28, 2009)

Christ I dont understand how metal heads can listen to shit like Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath or Judas Preist without wanting to vomit their lungs out. 

Its a well established fact that heavy metal musicians are talentless and that the only reason they play so loud and with so much distortion is to try to cover up their incompetence. 

It doesnt help that the music is bad enough but the lyrics are bloody laughable. All of these juvenile lyrics about Satan are maybe appealing to a 13-year-old, but to anyone with a functioning brain, they are just absolute trash. 

Heavy metal musicians never make good role models either. Every one of them indulges in drugs, animal sacrafices and/or bum rapings. Thank God only very few people have been brainwashed into listening to this trash.


----------



## olishell (Nov 28, 2009)

If it's not Luda it's someone as stupid.


----------



## olishell (Nov 28, 2009)

Shouldn't you be out on a ledge somewhere? Lepton!


----------



## cbtwohundread (Nov 28, 2009)

this guy should be banned hes only been here five minutes and i dont like em.,.,lol.,.,.,ure 1st thread and already start with a hate thread.,?


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Nov 28, 2009)

Emos are portrayed in society as lonely depressives who cut themselves regularly to let pain out. 

Well metal fans are as equally depressed, only instead of having the good grace to harm themselves, they often start on violent rampages around town stabbing anything or anyone they can find with plastic forks stolen from Chinese takeaway restaurants. 

Unfortunately metal heads do not posess the mental capacity to analyse themselves like normal human beings. Drug abuse coupled with stunted metal growth has left them with feeble minds that can only function if they cause enough carnage in the outside world to feel alive. 

here is a classic example of a typical talentless metal playing deuschbag ....


----------



## smppro (Nov 29, 2009)

outdoor organic dank nugs said:


> Emos are portrayed in society as lonely depressives who cut themselves regularly to let pain out.
> 
> *Well metal fans are as equally depressed, only instead of having the good grace to harm themselves, they often start on violent rampages around town stabbing anything or anyone they can find with plastic forks stolen from Chinese takeaway restaurants. *
> 
> ...


Let me guess, the lead singer in a metal band stole your girlfriend, you still havent said what kind of music you listen too,it really is EMO isnt it, here you need this

the section in red proves your level of intelligence. And its spelled douchebag, seems like one you should know.


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank God only very few people have been brainwashed into listening to this trash.[/QUOTE said:


> THIS SUMS UP EVERYTHING ABOUT YOU..
> 
> [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PEhwQ7rLZaA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PEhwQ7rLZaA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> and this.....


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 29, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> I actually found him in another site when I was browsing around.
> He's in Noob status complaining about FDD gaining all kinds of "thanks" (their +rep)


Skunk Skool?


----------



## Ten bag (Nov 29, 2009)

outdoor organic dank nugs said:


> Someone who listens to or will listen to "ANY" metal at all regardless of how lame , gay or shitty it is , how sucky it is , how posery it is , how bad it sounds , how attrocious or horrid or retarded or gay the singing or vocals is , or how bad its message is or how pointless and stupid the lyrics are.If you find any of these people's taste in music suspect they will just claim that you don't know metal or that you just don't understand it because you are mainstream and therefore you don't understand how underground it is.A metalhead is afraid to call any metal bad.In their eyes every metal band that has ever existed is good.That's why you will find most listening to shit music like GnR , Motley Crue , Iron Maiden , Mercyful Fate , Slipknot or Lamb of God unashamedly rather than admit that they suck.


YOU REALLY HAVE FAILED SOOOO HARD.
I dont mind calling metal shit. the bands that you put are the most generic and well known metal bands around, and i dont like generic. I like slipknot and a bit of tallica cos i grew up listening to them. If you heard what i mostly listen to now i reckon youd probably keel over and die. A metalhead isnt just a metalhead though. I love dub and trance aswell, even some country, blues, jazz, classical scores are good too. The beautiful south are sick!  grew up listening to them too (parents always had them on) 
I take it you actually know nothing about music? or at least thats what your putting across


----------



## Ten bag (Nov 29, 2009)

oh and metal is probably one of the most talented genres of music there is. it involves actually playing instruments, the production and pre production, mastering and finishing takes more time than any other genre.
So what sort of music are you into then?
I just want to know so i can start a thread that bashes the fuck out of your music 
my god i hate it when noobs like yourself just cant understand music. 


WE AINT ALL MAINSTREAM MATE!


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 29, 2009)

Ten bag said:


> YOU REALLY HAVE FAILED SOOOO HARD.
> I dont mind calling metal shit. the bands that you put are the most generic and well known metal bands around, and i dont like generic. I like slipknot and a bit of tallica cos i grew up listening to them. If you heard what i mostly listen to now i reckon youd probably keel over and die. A metalhead isnt just a metalhead though. I love dub and trance aswell, even some country, blues, jazz, classical scores are good too. The beautiful south are sick!  grew up listening to them too (parents always had them on)
> I take it you actually know nothing about music? or at least thats what your putting across


Bro this isn't even worth your time: **Ignore it, or it will return to feed.**


----------



## Muddy Paws (Nov 29, 2009)

Are you like 13 years old, kid? 

What a dumbass waste of space thread..sheesh.


----------



## Ten bag (Nov 29, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> Bro this isn't even worth your time: **Ignore it, or it will return to feed.**


but when it returns we can sneak up behind it, shank it then stomp its brains out?
surely?


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 29, 2009)

Ten bag said:


> oh and metal is probably one of the most talented genres of music there is. it involves actually playing instruments, the production and pre production, mastering and finishing takes more time than any other genre.
> So what sort of music are you into then?
> I just want to know so i can start a thread that bashes the fuck out of your music
> my god i hate it when noobs like yourself just cant understand music.
> ...


IMO I think rock is better than heavy metal Led Zep, Eric Clapton, Jimmy Hendrix, ZZ Top, Elvis [first rock 'n' roll record ever] better than Slayer and Machine Head or whatever they are..


----------



## Ten bag (Nov 29, 2009)

yeah, i guess its each to their own though man.
i hate music threads, they only condone violence and angered bong hits, causing a cough and spilt bong water ALL OVER THE KEYBOARD!!! 

I have no problem listening to any type of music, all music is music, and all music is good 

(bar emo  )


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 29, 2009)

Straight up G said:


> IMO I think rock is better than heavy metal Led Zep, Eric Clapton, Jimmy Hendrix, ZZ Top, Elvis [first rock 'n' roll record ever] better than Slayer and Machine Head or whatever they are..



I'll agree but only cause of the bands you listed.
Classic rock has its days just like heavy does.
Sometimes I hear classic rock so much from my surroundings that it starts to become like country music to me. Annoying

Hell yeah bobby crank up that molly hatchet.
Whewww lets gets fucked up some one play some zepplin
really wow, never done that since High school.
So yeah my point is that the classic rock is good but can be overplayed Because THERE IS NO NEW CLASSIC ROCK.

Now Hardcore and metal have adjusted, transformed and has made some phenominal bands throughout the years.

as far as the generic shit down your throat radio metal sucks a dick I agree.
But goddamn I dont know where Id be if I didnt listen to all the early Korn albums. 
I finger banged my buddys sister at a machine head show
Ten ton hammer is the only song I really liked. Or that album. reminds me of that tight ass.

But I'll also agree Slayer can suck a dick.
Yeah they were the first kind of that metal but ughhh.
But now you have so much talented bands that just grew out of such shit. Being a guitar player I actaully see talent in great metal bands. Its not all distortion to cover up the growls of a singer. It can be methodical, mathimatic , and even delightful if you can understand music.
Great example=OPETH death metal band that plays real music.
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2frjwvDQg5I&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2frjwvDQg5I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

That is talent.


----------



## Ten bag (Nov 29, 2009)

You win!


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 29, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> I'll agree but only cause of the bands you listed.
> Classic rock has its days just like heavy does.
> Sometimes I hear classic rock so much from my surroundings that it starts to become like country music to me. Annoying
> 
> ...


Yea well its easy to make blues rock look good!


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry for bumping this butthurt retard thread, I won't be back!


----------



## Mr. No Go (Nov 29, 2009)

My first post is on a thread that serves no purpose and should be deleted.

There is almost enough pointless BS here for it to be moved to the politics section.


----------



## Joe Camel (Nov 29, 2009)

Mr. No Go said:


> My first post is on a thread that serves no purpose and should be deleted.
> 
> There is almost enough pointless BS here for it to be moved to the politics section.


Great seems like you will make a great edition to the relentless trolls on this site.
See ya, I hear there are plenty of mj forums on the internet besides this one.


----------



## Mr. No Go (Nov 29, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> Great seems like you will make a great edition to the relentless trolls on this site.
> See ya, I hear there are plenty of mj forums on the internet besides this one.


Troll?
Really?
Why would you personally be offended by my comments? Because I said that this thread is pointless? Or maybe because of my BS comment?

You are such a sensitive person, I will be very careful not to hurt your feelings again.

I would apologize but I am uncertain what got your panties bunched up your ass.


P.S. Thanks to the spineless coward who gave me the negative without leaving their name or a reason. Mr Camel, was it you perhaps?


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Nov 30, 2009)

Ten bag said:


> I dont mind calling metal shit.


 
neither do i because the bottom line is that no matter what, if its metal then it is headache inducing no talent shit.


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Nov 30, 2009)

Joe Camel said:


> Great example=OPETH death metal band that plays real music.
> [YOUTUBE]<object width=&quot;425&quot; height=&quot;344&quot;><param name=&quot;movie&quot; value=&quot;http://www.youtube.com/v/2frjwvDQg5I&hl=en_US&fs=1&&quot;></param><param name=&quot;allowFullScreen&quot; value=&quot;true&quot;></param><param name=&quot;allowscriptaccess&quot; value=&quot;always&quot;></param><embed src=&quot;http://www.youtube.com/v/2frjwvDQg5I&hl=en_US&fs=1&&quot; type=&quot;application/x-shockwave-flash&quot; allowscriptaccess=&quot;always&quot; allowfullscreen=&quot;true&quot; width=&quot;425&quot; height=&quot;344&quot;></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> That is talent.


 no, that is 100% shit. you are not convincing anyone here. take that emo goth shit to one of the other 20 metal threads.


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Nov 30, 2009)

Ten bag said:


> the production and pre production, mastering and finishing takes more time than any other genre.


 yeah thats because they have to edit and add in 1000 different lame ass effects to make up for their lack of skill sloppy playing.


----------



## Ten bag (Nov 30, 2009)

So you can quote my words and then write a short sentence explaining your distaste. 

Aww well done for you. Claps all round children 


oh and btw, please die?


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 2, 2009)

Ten bag said:


> So you can quote my words and then write a short sentence explaining your distaste.
> 
> Aww well done for you. Claps all round children
> 
> ...



well you are certaintly that proof listening to metal doesnt make you smart.


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Ten bag (Dec 2, 2009)

outdoor organic dank nugs said:


>



metallic
haha

tea bag?

proof that being a twat doesnt make you smart


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Dec 2, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> luda??????


 Im pretty sure its that columbian grower jerk off. He's an internet gangster that likes to sign up multiple troll accounts to bash rap haters.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## ink the world (Dec 2, 2009)

WB cloudcity, how's your axe?


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## smppro (Dec 6, 2009)

Did you get the lamest thread award yet?


----------



## Thebiglungblowski (Dec 6, 2009)

Buddy Metal is a derivative of Classical music which began in the 16-17th century.. I personally like metal, NOT ALL METAL bands.. A lot of it has to do with finding what you like... SO go play your fucking James Blunt Album and touch yourself you fucking faggot

Pick any genre of music and try and tell me each one doesnt represent or establish a connection with different moods and emotions.. Thats WHAT MUSIC IS. queer


----------



## paddy657 (Dec 6, 2009)

Why start a hate thread i dont like metal either but listen to this( stabbing westward- violent mood swings) i edited out the lyrics but what your left with is really cool lyrics are gay though


----------



## badfinger101 (Dec 6, 2009)

boy your a winner


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 7, 2009)

Thebiglungblowski said:


> Buddy Metal is a derivative of Classical music which began in the 16-17th century.. I personally like metal, NOT ALL METAL bands.. A lot of it has to do with finding what you like... SO go play your fucking James Blunt Album and touch yourself you fucking faggot
> 
> Pick any genre of music and try and tell me each one doesnt represent or establish a connection with different moods and emotions.. Thats WHAT MUSIC IS. queer


  
metal is the product of mentally deficient, angry, immature drug addicts who are too lazy/stupid to learn how to play their instruments properly and they dont know more than 3 chords or how keep time so they just decided to make obnoxious noise instead and that is how metal came about.


----------



## smppro (Dec 7, 2009)

outdoor organic dank nugs said:


> metal is the product of mentally deficient, angry, immature drug addicts who are too lazy/stupid to learn how to play their instruments properly and they dont know more than 3 chords or how keep time so they just decided to make obnoxious noise instead and that is how metal came about.


I love your ignorant reasoning, you know it makes you look stupid and incompetent right? you havent giving a real reason yet and just make things up, your a true troll So what really happened? Mommy get mixed up in a goth orgy? Doesn't pat attention to you anymore? And i like how your shamed of what you listen to since you wont mention it.


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 7, 2009)

smppro said:


> I love your ignorant reasoning, you know it makes you look stupid and incompetent right? you havent giving a real reason yet and just make things up, your a true troll So what really happened? Mommy get mixed up in a goth orgy? Doesn't pat attention to you anymore? And i like how your shamed of what you listen to since you wont mention it.


 real reason? what more do you need? notice how none of you metal pukes have been able to disprove any of my points? 

metal = mentally deficient, angry, immature drug addicts who are too lazy/stupid to learn how to play their instruments properly and they dont know more than 3 chords or how keep time so they just decided to make obnoxious noise instead and that is how metal came about.


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## smppro (Dec 7, 2009)

outdoor organic dank nugs said:


> real reason? what more do you need? notice how none of you metal pukes have been able to disprove any of my points?
> 
> metal = mentally deficient, angry, immature drug addicts who are too lazy/stupid to learn how to play their instruments properly and they dont know more than 3 chords or how keep time so they just decided to make obnoxious noise instead and that is how metal came about.


Oh i thought you had a real reason not just your opinion of made up facts. Well just like in the real world little guy nobody cares about your opinion, not even in your own thread.


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 7, 2009)

smppro said:


> Oh i thought you had a real reason not just your opinion of made up facts. Well just like in the real world little guy nobody cares about your opinion, not even in your own thread.





you clearly didnt read the thread as ive given many reasons and facts that prove metal is shit. and its not just my opinion there have been scientific studies done that prove how horrible metal is. for example, in one memorable experiment 2 plants were grown in seperate rooms using identical techniques, substrates, environments, etc.. everything was the same, the only difference being in one room classical music was played, in the other death metal. the plant that was in the room where metal was played turned black and DIED while the other plant thrived and was perfectly healthy. nuff said.


----------



## smppro (Dec 8, 2009)

outdoor organic dank nugs said:


> you clearly didnt read the thread as ive given many reasons and facts that prove metal is shit. and its not just my opinion there have been scientific studies done that prove how horrible metal is. for example, in one memorable experiment 2 plants were grown in seperate rooms using identical techniques, substrates, environments, etc.. everything was the same, the only difference being in one room classical music was played, in the other death metal. the plant that was in the room where metal was played turned black and DIED while the other plant thrived and was perfectly healthy. nuff said.


You get the award for the stupidest shit ever said!!! And if you actually knew what you were talking about and not making shit up you would know that a plants do react to music and would react more positively to heavier music like metal. Say hi to all your moms metal boyfriends for me when you see them leaving.


----------



## Thebiglungblowski (Dec 8, 2009)

hahaha this guy is Hilarious.. If you watch documentaries on metal (and they are out there) You would learn that DEATH METAL does not represent the whole genre

And metal sprouted from classical in the sense that during the dark age.. It was punishable by death to play the devils tritone it is a collaboration of 3 notes which are comprised of flats and sharps... generally not accepted throughout history.. and believed to have the ability to summon Satan..

Again its just stubborn people through history saying shit about shit that they know nothing about......


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 8, 2009)

[youtube]qE71xR1AIx8[/youtube]

TROLL.....


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 8, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> [youtube]qE71xR1AIx8[/youtube]
> 
> TROLL.....


wow! yet another horrible gimmicky no talent metal band. keep posting, youre proving my point for me.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 8, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> [youtube]qE71xR1AIx8[/youtube]
> 
> TROLL.....





outdoor organic dank nugs said:


> wow! yet another horrible gimmicky no talent metal band. keep posting, youre proving my point for me.


am I??


hmmmm


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 8, 2009)

Thebiglungblowski said:


> It was punishable by death to play the devils tritone it is a collaboration of 3 notes


 so thats what they call it when they only know how to play 3 chords... i can see metal heads saying to themselves, dude u already know the devils tritone now you have mastered the axe.


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 8, 2009)

smppro said:


> You get the award for the stupidest shit ever said!!! And if you actually knew what you were talking about and not making shit up you would know that a plants do react to music and would react more positively to heavier music like metal. Say hi to all your moms metal boyfriends for me when you see them leaving.


 making shit up, not hardly! ever heard of MYTHBUSTERS on the discovery channel? that is where i saw the experiment with the plants and the music. you cant argue with science.... even plants know how shitty metal is.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 8, 2009)

outdoor organic dank nugs said:


> so thats what they call it when they only know how to play 3 chords... i can see metal heads saying to themselves, dude u already know the devils tritone now you have mastered the axe.


 We all realise its you Ludacris. Why not just leae this forum already? no one wants you here 
Or to your schizophrenic alter ego jersey boi
we iz dont be likin u cuz. u iz juz dumm ztupid cuz.


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 8, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> am I??
> 
> 
> hmmmm


 this is the metal HATERS thread. we hate metal. by posting crappy videos of no talent gimmicky metal bands youre only making us hate even it more.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 8, 2009)

outdoor organic dank nugs said:


> this is the metal HATERS thread. we hate metal. by posting crappy videos of no talent gimmicky metal bands youre only making us hate even it more.


 i hate liars and snitches even more you wont threaten to turn ppl in on this site will you?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 8, 2009)

outdoor organic dank nugs said:


> this is the metal HATERS thread. we hate metal. by posting crappy videos of no talent gimmicky metal bands youre only making us hate even it more.


Its okay, I HATE phish but you posted that all over my GWAR thread... Did you forget already???

And I think there's more people here defending metal than hating it...

Troll....


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 8, 2009)

paintsprayer71 said:


> lol gansta rap..................this kid is a moron who know nothing about recording, if he did he would realize who the truely non-talent jackasses are. looping other peoples songs and using cheezy pitch shifting effects, is a pretty big part of gansta rap. talentless.....yea ied say so. is this thread annoying, yea.


 
if you read the second post in the thread you would see that i said that gangster rap is almost as bad as metal. the only thing gangster rap has on metal is at least the gangster rappers know how to keep time and hold a beat, the same cannot be said for metal bands.


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 8, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> Its okay, I HATE phish but you posted that all over my GWAR thread... Did you forget already???
> 
> And I think there's more people here defending metal than hating it...
> 
> Troll....


 well maybe you should change your thread title to gwar LOVERS circle jerk thread if thats the case. you act like you never knew heard they were a gimmicky no talent band. lmao. then you say they need makeup because their ugly!! lmao again. what would gimmicky metal pukes like gwar and buckethead be without their gimmicks? NOTHING!


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 8, 2009)

aint got shit to say to me though do you snitch?


----------



## ...... (Dec 8, 2009)

I like rap and all but they do got no talent except Jay-Z and Nas really To be able to play any instrument it actually takes skill.So metal is by far superior to rap.
And organic dank nugs your a very sad individual I think your that member on here that went by ludacris or something you really got no life outside of the internet do you?
Why do you continue to troll around here you piece of shit.Go do something useful and jump off a bridge.


----------



## ...... (Dec 8, 2009)

lol I just read some more of this guys posts he's almost funnier then mystickclown150
atleast Mystick actually contributed to this forum.


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 8, 2009)

...... said:


> they do got no talent except Jay-Z and Nas


 Jay Z and Nas have talent? thats news to me.


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 8, 2009)

but they do have more talent than any metal band. at least they can keep time and their music doesnt cause headaches.


----------



## ...... (Dec 8, 2009)

outdoor organic dank nugs said:


> Jay Z and Nas have talent? thats news to me.


Yes Jay-Z can kill it on the guitar and with the lyrics and nas is also a beast with the lyrics.But I noticed you called me dum dums what are you 5?
or is that some gay inside Scottish joke ?
And you also didn't deny being Ludacris your fucking pathetic you piece of shit snitch.


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 8, 2009)

...... said:


> So metal is by far superior to rap.
> .


 wrong they both are shit genres but i can listen to some underground hip hop like atmosphere for example whereas there are NO good metal bands. metal is really such a joke and full of gimmicky no talent acts. it died in the 80's let it rest in peace.


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 8, 2009)

...... said:


> Yes Jay-Z can kill it on the guitar .


 jay z has chops?????????? ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keenly (Dec 8, 2009)

[youtube]pM-jeJylNow[/youtube]


do your worst troll


----------



## Mr.GreenJeans (Dec 8, 2009)

Just ignore the little faggot and maybe he'll go away. He must have been ass-raped by his Mommys metal buddies --- either that or he's just mad because HE is a no-talent pos who wouldn't know a pentatonic scale from his asshole!!!

While I'm not a big fan of most metal, as a guitarist (Been playing for over 40 years and teaching classical guitar for over 25) I must say you are an inbred idiot. Have you ever heard of Michael Schenker? How about Randy Rhoads? Yngwie Malmsteen? You have absolutely no clue what you are talking about. The greatest guitarists in the world generally come from one of three areas: Classical, Delta Blues, and (horror of horrors!) what most would call Heavy Metal. I hate that term though, because it lumps so many distinctly different styles of music into one group, which is totally unfair to the musicians.

Go away troll -- your Mommy said it's time to get off of the computer and go to bed!! And PLEASE learn to spell correctly!!!!!!


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 8, 2009)

[youtube]PGuDrpkP8vE[/youtube]


----------



## Keenly (Dec 8, 2009)

so this doesnt take talent at all?



[youtube]Xlj0kXGZvTw[/youtube]


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 8, 2009)

Mr.GreenJeans said:


> as a guitarist (Been playing for over 40 years and teaching classical guitar for over 25)


 

so are you in a band? WHY not???????


----------



## ...... (Dec 8, 2009)

You are fucking retarted aren't you?
To say metal bands are always way off beat you learn in 2nd grade music class how to stay on beat but you obviously didn't comprehend this.Do you have down syndome?
I can pull up any metal band and show you how they are on beat like the vid keenly just posted not the best band but you can tell within the first 10 seconds that there on beat and all there timeing is perfect. 
Jay-Z recorded jockin jay-z on the guitar but you are obviously to dumb to notice this.
But you still didn't answer the question is this ludacris and im almost certain you are cause if it is it just shows how much of a pathetic snitch you are.


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 8, 2009)

keep posting all those lame vids, youre not convincing anyone! its just making everyone hate metal even more.


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 8, 2009)

...... said:


> You are fucking retarted aren't you?
> To say metal bands are always way off beat you learn in 2nd grade music class how to stay on beat but you obviously didn't comprehend this.Do you have down syndome?
> I can pull up any metal band and show you how they are on beat like the vid keenly just posted not the best band but you can tell within the first 10 seconds that there on beat and all there timeing is perfect.


 yeah and then they start that shredding bullshit and forget all about the song and focus on how many tricks they can pull out of their bag by the end of measure.


----------



## Keenly (Dec 8, 2009)

post something you think is good then


tell us what you put on your trolling pedestal


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 8, 2009)

[youtube]kWb93oXXclA[/youtube]
snitch


----------



## Wordz (Dec 8, 2009)

outdoor organic dank nugs said:


> yeah and then they start that shredding bullshit and forget all about the song and focus on how many tricks they can pull out of their bag by the end of measure.


why not post your geetar playin to shut up all the metal heads. Maybe you can't even play an instrument but are the the type to put others down for there success? I don't even like metal music for the most part but I can recognize technical playing when i hear it. Most metal geetarists are amazing at playing classical guitar from what I've seen it's just that it's pussy to play soft music that doesn't rub people like you the wrong way.


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 8, 2009)

Wordz said:


> I can recognize technical playing when i hear it. Most metal geetarists are amazing at playing classical guitar from what I've seen it's just that it's pussy to play soft music that doesn't rub people like you the wrong way.


shredding is not technical and most metal guitarists cant even read music.


----------



## outdoor organic dank nugs (Dec 8, 2009)

what is the point of posting all these videos? this is the metal HATERS thread. take your crappy emo music into a metal lover thread. nobody is getting convince metal isnt shit by watching vids of no talent metal bands.


----------



## Keenly (Dec 8, 2009)

wont even post anything cause all he can do is hate


----------



## Wordz (Dec 8, 2009)

outdoor organic dank nugs said:


> shredding is not technical and most metal guitarists cant even read music.


did I mention anything about shredding? NO but any way how about you show us how easy it is to shred? what kind of bands do you listen to? so we can all hear this good music you listen to.


----------



## Twiz420 (Dec 8, 2009)

outdoor organic dank nugs said:


> making shit up, not hardly! ever heard of MYTHBUSTERS on the discovery channel? that is where i saw the experiment with the plants and the music. you cant argue with science.... even plants know how shitty metal is.


I can't believe no one called you out on this lie yet 

Hey Cloud City I'm back 

If you actually watched that episode and paid attention, you would have known that the plants in the heavy metal tent did the best (better than the classical tent) despite the fact that the watering system for the metal tent plants malfunctioned and they almost died from lack of water. Soo "can't argue with science" metal made those plants thrive!

I see your still using you lame internet pics, your trade mark  and calling people "metal pukes"; what are you 12? We all get it you hate metal and any other form of music that you seem to think is metal. It's really sad that all you do is make alter egos and bash metal on internet forums. I kinda get the image of Cartmen screaming bafroom to his mommy, from that episode of South Park where they were playing World of Warcraft.

You always ask if someone is in a band when they defend music, why? Honestly being in a band has nothing to do with your level of musical skill, and many great musicians don't want to be in bands. They call that recreational playing, others may be studio artists. So are you in a band? Whats the name of your almighty band? Why have you still neglected to show us a video of you godly guitar skills?

Remember we can determine your level of maturity by how you respond


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 9, 2009)

Shiz420 said:


> first off, who is cloud city? secondly, the mythbusters experiment the plants that listened to metal turned black and DIED not thrived, i know that is hard for you metal fanboys to accept but its a fact and the experiment was legitimate. as for being in a band, if someone says their an expert guitarist and playing for 40 years they should have at least been in a few bands and played a few gigs in that 40 years.


Someone started a second account for backup on this... Maybe OODN was finally banned. Hey idiot, check out my signature.


----------



## Keenly (Dec 9, 2009)

creating multiple accounts is against the rules


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 9, 2009)

Your videos do not put forth an accurate representation of metal.

[youtube]EQ96oEwYrE8[/youtube]

[youtube]AHTNgJftbLA[/youtube]

Time and time again, Fear of the Dark gets a body shiver with goosebumps out of me, along with some total rocking. If you can't like either of these songs, whether you like the twang thang ya country boys, whether you like to hear the bass boom with some rap, whether you listen to opera, you will have to enjoy one of these songs. We all know OODN and Shiz420 are trolls, so their opinion does not count on this one.  [and this smiley just because I laugh every time I see it]


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 9, 2009)

Keenly said:


> creating multiple accounts is against the rules


Why I want to be an elite, neg repping powers would be used and not abused!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 9, 2009)

Shiz420 said:


> GAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you are convincing NOBODY with that crap.


Ha ha, why did you quote me when you were speaking to the guy in the mirror, troll?


----------



## stonedoutcam (Dec 9, 2009)

smppro said:


> You know whats worse than metal? People that judge other peoples music, its different for everybody, what kind of music is playing way up there on your soap box?


yea tru that .. smppro


.i mean man cmon certain pplz have there music 

personally im a hippish dude i love old 60's 70's music

reggae ska, i used to b a metal once in a while ill listen to some 

who cares what type of music ?

what makes us stoners happy let it be


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 9, 2009)

hey shiz, or outdoor organic, or whatever you want to call yourself... Your A Troll, get a life. Nobody thinks your funny... 

I could make 5 other accounts and come on here and agree with myself that your an idiot, but wait, oh yeah, I don't have too. Everyone already agrees with me because everyone already hates you.... gee, that was easy...


----------



## ink the world (Dec 9, 2009)

LOL truly sad man, thanks for the neg. rep. 

I feel for ya, spending so much time trolling on an internet forum. I hope life improves enough for you that you find more constructive activities to spend your time on. Life is short man, dont piss it away on an internet forum being an angry person.


----------



## cph (Dec 9, 2009)

What ever the OP wants to call him self to doesn't matter. He's a troll. Poor guy....

You need to free your mind man. Listen to Ben Harper,, don't take that attitude to your grave...

[youtube]1j5Y7mroJHQ[/youtube]

I will never belittle any music genre. There's talent to be found everywhere. You can find shitty music anywhere you go. Take Otep, I LOVE this band!! I'm sure a lot of EMO's listen to it. That doesn't keep it from being good. Good music is music you can relate to, no matter the style.

[youtube]qDX324yciLg[/youtube]

I have to agree to point on Metalica. Growing up they were 1 of my favorites. I saw them in concert when I was about 17. Worst concert I've ever been to. Doesn't change the fact that I like their older music. They sold out without a doubt. I haven't like anything since the black album, and barely like that. But there's talent there!!!

[youtube]mZUD8C7g3IM[/youtube]

And here one more before I go. The greatest song ever written!!

[youtube]_-mvutiDRvQ[/youtube]

All your hate will hurt you far sooner than any of us. Live for the positive. You sure act like an EMO yourself!!


----------



## smppro (Dec 9, 2009)

HAHAHA ORGANIC DANK BUDS, whats worse you getting owned in your own thread or your poser name like you can actually grow marijuana
This is everyone on this site laughing at you, just like real life.
Your even considered a troll in your own thread!!


EPIC FAIL
​


----------



## smppro (Dec 9, 2009)

OOps sorry forgot how crafty you trolls are with your screen names, that goes out to Shiz420 aka mommas boy, what kind of music does your mommy let you listen to, big band?


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 9, 2009)

yea its shiz AKA Outdoor Nugs AKA Jersey Boi AKA Cloud City AKA all kinds of other accounts, Its just sad. No one wants him here so he talks trash and starts drama. LOSER


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 9, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> yea its shiz AKA Outdoor Nugs AKA Jersey Boi AKA Cloud City AKA all kinds of other accounts, Its just sad. No one wants him here so he talks trash and starts drama. LOSER










And I bet that's not the first time you saw that from me, Eh Shiz????


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 9, 2009)

And Looking back Shiz, apparently since your an idiot or in middle school, you don't know the difference between EMO and Metal..


This is Emo

[youtube]7_kZb2zwQy0[/youtube]


And yes, emo does suck.....




This is Metal

[youtube]AkFqg5wAuFk[/youtube]

and it doesn't...


See the difference now???


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

Are you all SERIOUSLY just sitting here entertaining this fool?!?!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm entertaining myself at this point. I'm past the point of being bothered. Now just trying to educate the fool.


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Dec 9, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> I'm entertaining myself at this point. I'm past the point of being bothered.* Now just trying to educate the fool*.


Exactly my point.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 9, 2009)

i might be lame but my chemical romance has a couple decent songs. As far as that goes so does AFI.
I just found this cover by atreyu. Its not too bad. 
[youtube]Szjv8DjD1rE&feature=related[/youtube]
Im willing to bet Shiz couldnt even keep up with the chorus. But its ok metal is for talentless losers right?


----------



## ...... (Dec 9, 2009)

Shiz420 said:


>


hahahahaha this really did make me laugh that shit was so funny.
But your a fucking loser making multiple accounts and shit go jump off that bridge already.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 9, 2009)

I came for the lulz, as they say.


----------



## Mr.GreenJeans (Dec 9, 2009)

outdoor organic dank nugs said:


> so are you in a band? WHY not???????


Because I'm not a prepubescent little troll. I've done the whole band thing in the late 70's and early 80's. Been there done that. I also worked as a studio musician at Muscle Shoals for 6 years before I decided to grow up and get a real job --- being an ADULT with a family will do that to you (something you will hopefully never know about, because God help us if little emo pukes like yourself are reproducing --- but I forgot, you can't get another guy pregnant so the world is safe!)

Go away little troll, your mommy is calling you. And do us all one favor - bitch slap her one time for ever bringing your pathetic ass into existence. You are the poster child of why abortion must be kept legal!!!!!!!


----------



## Twiz420 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mr.GreenJeans said:


> Because I'm not a prepubescent little troll. I've done the whole band thing in the late 70's and early 80's. Been there done that. I also worked as a studio musician at Muscle Shoals for 6 years before I decided to grow up and get a real job --- being an ADULT with a family will do that to you (something you will hopefully never know about, because God help us if little emo pukes like yourself are reproducing --- but I forgot, you can't get another guy pregnant so the world is safe!)
> 
> Go away little troll, your mommy is calling you. And do us all one favor - bitch slap her one time for ever bringing your pathetic ass into existence. You are the poster child of why abortion must be kept legal!!!!!!!


.......... 

Every word of that was awesome, the sad thing is he can't understand what you just posted, mainly due to ignorance and lack of literary skills.

Out of curiosity; What kind of bands did you roll with back in the day? I've typically been in hard core, and heavy metal bands, been in a punk band too that was fun while it lasted. I'm lookin to start up a hard rock blues style band, I'm thinking a cross between SRV and Godsmack with an occasional hint of some good ol' ragtime.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Dec 10, 2009)

420hairdresser said:


> Actually, metal is some of the BEST music ever! Nu metal excluded, black metal and death metal excluded, hair metal, headbangers ball excluded, industrial metal excluded, techno metal, Swedish metal excluded, emo-metal excluded, alternative metalgay leather homosexual metal excluded, etc..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*Hey Shiz, New day, New Name huh??? Not fooling anybody with the 10 posts jumping into a Hate thread. MOST civilized people don't do that....*_ _*then again...*_


kiss-ass  TROLL....


----------



## Mr.GreenJeans (Dec 10, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> ..........
> 
> Every word of that was awesome, the sad thing is he can't understand what you just posted, mainly due to ignorance and lack of literary skills.
> 
> Out of curiosity; What kind of bands did you roll with back in the day? I've typically been in hard core, and heavy metal bands, been in a punk band too that was fun while it lasted. I'm lookin to start up a hard rock blues style band, I'm thinking a cross between SRV and Godsmack with an occasional hint of some good ol' ragtime.


SRV x Godsmack? Hmmm.... THAT has some definite possibilities dude!!!!

In the 70's I played in a "Southern rock" band (I always hated that designation!). Got to open for a few really good groups back then and met some incredibly good people -- especially when I went to doing studio work. 

In the EARLY 80's (either 80 or 81, I don't remember exactly) I made the mistake of going to a concert in Atlanta -- I was going to see the opening act (Def Leppard - they were all teenagers back then, lol) for Ozzy's new band. i figured maybe Oz would play some Sabbath stuff -- my life music-wise took a dramatic shift that night. This absolutely TINY little blonde dude with a fucked-up looking polka-dot Flying V came out and just absolutely shattered all of my previous thoughts about how a guitar should be played!! From that night forward Randy Rhoads was a freakin' GOD as far as I was concerned (and I STILL feel that way almost 30 years later!). He is the one who influenced me to take up Classical guitar. I met him several times and even got to jam a little with him at an old music store in Atlanta called Rhythm City (It later became a Guitar Center, which sucked). 

But, all good things eventually end. I was on the front row and had backstage passes when Ozzy played Atlanta in 1982 (the absolute BEST concert I have ever seen!). Went backstage after the show and hung out. Ozzy was sick with the flu, and Randy never was much of a partier. He liked his weed and beer, but that was about it -- he was pure 100% musician and actually a pretty mellow dude. They ended up canceling the next days show because of Ozzys illlness. The following morning Randy was killed in that plane crash. I was absolutely DEVASTATED!!! Anyway, after the first time I saw them I completely switched over to being a "Heavy Metal" guitarist (Rhoads, Iommi, Schenker, Page, Tipton/Downing, Murray/Smith were my biggest influences at the time) and played in a band called Power Slave, which never got signed, lol.

I did the metal thing until all the fag California hair bands (Ratt, Poison, Crue, etc.) started taking over and then I just sort of lost interest in performing in front of others. I still enjoy teaching some out of my home studio, but I'm too old for that shit anymore. It's funny how we go in a circle if we live long enough --- now I primarily play stuff like The Allman Bros, Blackfoot, Grinderswitch, The Outlaws, Marshall Tucker, Molly Hatchet, etc --- in other words the same stuff I played in the late 70's!!!

But it's all good. I've found I can find redeeming factors and things I like in virtually ANY form of music. Me and a few old-school buddies still get together occassionally on a Saturday night and burn a few and jam our asses off 'til the cops come tell us to shut it down, lol. We have seriously considered putting together a "Country" band and having a go at it one more time (just to play some clubs and juke joints). That seems to be one of the few types of music where old farts like us won't look totally pathetic on stage and besides, what we were playing in the 70's as Southern Rock would now be considered Country!!! But, it's hard to do with a wife, kids, mortgage, career in "the real world", etc.

Just always remember though -- you are NEVER too old to jam, and it's a sin to let talent waste away completely (nothing wrong with going a little dormant though!!!)

Sorry for getting so long-winded there. Good luck with your new project dude!!!


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 10, 2009)

bustedinutah said:


> Metal = watered down rock & roll , performed by drooling , ignorant retards. It's fans are even worse !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Persistent troll is persistent.


----------



## Keenly (Dec 12, 2009)

jessica15 said:


> OMG I HATE metal soooo much!! and what is up with that no talent loser ozzy ozbourne? he is worse than metallica. i wish he would just like stfu and go crawl in a hole somewhere and die of an overdose already. *and why the FUCK is metallica in the rock and roll hall of fame????????? *



Its almost as bad as that obvious troll comes around and hangs out in his old threads


you sir are lame


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 12, 2009)

Obvious troll is obvious
Stupid troll is stupid
troll in denial is in denial


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 12, 2009)

metal, they still consider it music?


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 12, 2009)

the troll has a new name... So why do you make an account solely to send me pics? You must be pretty lame. You give yourself away too easily. you only post in 2 or 3 threads most of which were started by you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2009)

metal troll is metal.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 12, 2009)

lol @ the tags...


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 12, 2009)

mastakoosh said:


> lol @ the tags...


oh shit i lol'd so hard. I just noticed those!


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 12, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> oh shit i lol'd so hard. I just noticed those!


 hahagood shit.


----------



## ...... (Dec 14, 2009)

dank dank dank dank nugs said:


> shit i thought i hated metal before reading this thread, now I HATE IT EVEN MORE than ever after watching those lame videos and readin all the crybaby posts from these metal heads with attitude.


And hes back...
But seriously dude you need to get a fucking life why do you keep posting this bullshit?


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)

trolss are a trolling


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Dec 14, 2009)

that'd be you troll


----------



## ...... (Dec 14, 2009)

HAHAHAHA and hes still trying to play it off like its not him didnt I tell you to jump off a cliff or something why are you still alive?.And I will go take another bump off your moms tit bitch.


----------



## Mr.GreenJeans (Dec 14, 2009)

Do not feed the trolls!!!

Their mommies will get mad because it is past their bedtime!!!!!!!


----------



## ...... (Dec 14, 2009)

amst3rdamag3 said:


> so as if it wasnt bad enough you listen to metal and failed as a musician, now youre going to start a COUNTRY band!?!?!?! fucking gag me with a wooden spoon. your stupidity has come full circle.


Why dont you just stay on one account?


----------



## smppro (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL how many user names can 1 troll have, you should get a medal.


----------



## rockem420 (Jan 3, 2010)

This thread is pretty funny. Most people in this thread suck. Go listen to some Lykathea Aflame, Wormed or Defeated Sanity and let us know how horrible it is because you can't wrap you feeble mind around what is going on.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Jan 3, 2010)

Metal is rock&roll in its highest form, that is all.


----------

